# Vudu Starts In-Browser Streaming



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

E-Mail from Vudu:

Dear Movie Watcher,

Great news! Starting today at vudu.com, you can watch movies you've rented or purchased on VUDU directly from your browser. Instantly watch movies from your computer, with no additional hardware or software downloads required. You can also explore VUDU's massive movie collection and buy or rent directly from the website. It's the same great commercial-free experience you're used to on your TV, now available on your computer!

So, when someone else in the family has claimed the big TV for the night, you've still got a place to watch what you want. Or, when you're on the road, you can pick a can't-go-wrong classic wherever you land and watch it right on your laptop.

You can also use your computer to browse & select the perfect movie, then watch it on your big-screen TV via a VUDU-enabled device, or even start watching in one place and finish in another.

A few things to note:

*	Due to restrictions by content providers, playback is limited to SD quality when viewed in a web browser. However, you can purchase a movie on the website for viewing in HD or HDX resolution on your TV. Just make your purchase at vudu.com then access it from your My VUDU account on your VUDU-enabled device. We will also seamlessly playback movies you've purchased in HD or HDX in SD if accessed through your browser.

*	Browser based playback requires Adobe Flash Player installed (version 10.1 or later).


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

I guess it's a step closer to my wish for everything I want to be available on my HTPC. Too bad about the content providers restrictions on HD in a web browser. FWIW, some titles available on Netflix in HD through my bluray player are only available in SD through a web browser or through the 7MC Netflix app.

What I would REALLY like is a PC based app for VUDU with a nice, lean-back, remote-controllable 10-foot interface. Maybe one day...


----------

